# IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW OCT 27th, 2012



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Time to mark those calendars and get ready for another car show brought to you by Impalas Magazine and American Bombs... 

IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW 
OCTOBER 27, 2012 AT THE REGIONAL SPORTS COMPLEX

a flyer will be out soon and more details will follow.... hope to see everyone there.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm ready.....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

cool


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm ready.....


You know the cholo dj will be IN THE House!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations on the success of your last show!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE...!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh you know BLVD KiNGS CC will be there hopefully w/ more than 1 chapter!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Congratulations on the success of your last show!


Thanks bro...... would't happen if it wasn't for all the Support & all the car clubs & Solo Low Riders.........


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

BROWN SOCIETY will be there


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

im waitng to c the flyer


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

BIGGER BLUE said:


> im waitng to c the flyer


I'VE SEEN IT...BAD ASS...!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BIGGER BLUE said:


> im waitng to c the flyer


The flyer and information will be up this weekend!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT......This Will be the Biggest Show in Fresno this year!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>



TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down again.....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

nice flyer! :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> nice flyer! :thumbsup:


Oct 27 Don't Miss It Fresno Ca!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

oneofakind said:


>


ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

There will be a link up tomorrow for pre-reg! Dead-Line will be Oct 20Th Thanks for all the Support..........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

oneofakind said:


>


ttt


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

Post categories & is there a hop ?


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

Patron Silver said:


> Post categories & is there a hop ?


x2


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

THE U.F.L WILL BE IN YOUR HOUSE !!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Patron Silver said:


> Post categories & is there a hop ?


There will be No Hop......... We will post up categories soon if any question you can call the office Monday-Friday 9am-5pm.... at 1-(800)-344-8218


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT 4 Your Help & Support..........


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

ESTILO Merced will be in the house!!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> TTT 4 Your Help & Support..........


NO PROBLEM MARK YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

estilo71merced said:


> ESTILO Merced will be in the house!!!!


Thanks ESTILO C.C for your Support!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Oct 27 Don't Miss It Fresno Ca!



oh we wont!


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Oct 27 Don't Miss It Fresno Ca!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

Q-VO MARK I STILL GOT THAT $$ WE WON FROM THE TABLE IN RENO HAHhahahah .... FIRME LOOKING OUT CARNAL SEE U SOON


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

oneofakind said:


>


ILL GO JUST TO C THE CONCERT :drama:THATS MY KINDA MUSIC


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY TYS* (Oct 28, 2011)

IMPALAS C.C. Will be out at this event ....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT.........


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Sup toro


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wit up mark good cn u out in woodlake graciaz for the poster ill c u out there on the 27 TTT!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Huge Announcement.....Budweiser has join Impalas Magazine As the Official Sponsor of 2012 Fresno Super Custom Car Show & concert Impalas Magazine is glad to see budweiser being part of the Lowrider Movement....We will be having a Car Hop for more information please call me at (408)-314 4686


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Official Sponsor of Impalas Magazine 2012 Fresno Super Custom Car Show & concert


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

~esjmami~ said:


> Official Sponsor of Impalas Magazine 2012 Fresno Super Custom Car Show & concert


YEA BUDDY...KEEPING DA LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING...






WILL B THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

WE ARE WORKING WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS!

DAYS INN......
2640 S Second Street
Fresno,ca 93706
Phone (559)237-6644

VAGABOND INN FRESNO.........
2570 South East Ave
Fresno Ca 93706
Phone(559)486-1188

Mention the word "Impalas" To get the Discounted
Rate!

There Still a few rooms left at the discount rate!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Huge Announcement.....Budweiser has join Impalas Magazine As the Official Sponsor of 2012 Fresno Super Custom Car Show & concert Impalas Magazine is glad to see budweiser being part of the Lowrider Movement....We will be having a Car Hop for more information please call me at (408)-314 4686


----------



## jaime83linc (Jun 21, 2009)

legacy c.c will b in the house


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Cant wait for this one!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Cant wait for this one!


TTT...


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> Cant wait for this one!


x65:thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup::yes: TTT.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

~esjmami~ said:


> Official Sponsor of Impalas Magazine 2012 Fresno Super Custom Car Show & concert


TTT....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Once again, it's going down...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Once again, it's going down...


Yes....Sir All Day October 27th.......


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

New flyer..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down again.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be a good one. The Cholo Dj and Frank " The Hat Guy" will be in the house.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Whats the reg fee? Is there a pre-reg due date?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Whats the reg fee? Is there a pre-reg due date?


Pre-reg is $20.00 dollars Day of SHOW is $30.00 Deadline for pre-reg is Oct 20 If you need pre-reg form you can email @ [email protected] For All Support.........


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> WE ARE WORKING WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS!
> 
> DAYS INN......
> 2640 S Second Street
> ...


TTT......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> New flyer..


T.T.T


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

If anyone needs pre registration form please email me at [email protected] you have any questions you can call the office Monday to Friday 1 800 344 8218.......


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> New flyer..


T.T.T......


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

whats the hop payout and rules??


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

CROWDS91 said:


> whats the hop payout and rules??


The Car Hop will be Exhibition Only...And we will pay the owners that what to Hop There Car.Please call are office Monday -Friday 9 to 5. .......1- (800)-344-4686 Ask for Mark


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE

THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS

$25.00 EA. TICKET

$100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS

RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT THE W.W.K. BOOTH ONLY










All tickets are to be sold on day of the show

Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> T.T.T



Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Im there now for sure, to try and win some xlace.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's the pre reg form..


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

oneofakind said:


>


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Here's the pre reg form..


IF ANY ONE NEEDS INFO PLEASE CALL THE OFFICE MONDAY -FRIDAY 9AM TO 5Pm 1-800-344-4686


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Why ain't you vatos here in Laughlin?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Why ain't you vatos here in Laughlin?


We are in Woodland this weekend ...Be safe out there


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

Wire Wheel King said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE
> 
> THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Here's the pre reg form..


T.T.T.......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Wire Wheel King said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE
> 
> THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS
> 
> ...


those are nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

T.T.T.........


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Here's the pre reg form..


24 DAYS LIFT......TILL SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## molinas1959s (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Starting to get lot's of Pre- Registration in.... deadline is October 20th.......


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE

THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS

$25.00 EA. TICKET

$100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS*

RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT THE W.W.K. BOOTH ONLY*










All tickets are to be sold on day of the show

Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

New Style will be there and toro it was cool meeting you at woodland. C u on the 27th


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BigvicQ said:


> New Style will be there and toro it was cool meeting you at woodland. C u on the 27th


Thanks C You on the 27th New Style C.C always has a nice lineup.........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ROLL CALL FRESNO SUPER SHOW

*IMPALAS C.C
*TRAFFIC C.C
*TOPDOGGS C.C
*BLVD KINGS C.C
*OLDIES C.C
*BROWN SOCIETY C.C
*MAJESTICS C.C
*ESTIlO C.C
*NEW STYLE C.C
*LEGACY C.C
*REZMADE C.C
*ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
*SANARE LATINA C.C
*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C
*DUKES C.C
*OLDILLUSIONS C.C
*IMPERIALS C.C
*LATIN	WORLD C.C
*AZTEC IMAGE C.C


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

IMPERIALS C.C will be there!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tut for another good show


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT..... !!!!!!!!! Cant wait....


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

LATIN WORLD CC WILL BE THERE...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FRESNO SUPER SHOW
> 
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


T.T.T........


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

TTT...:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TOPDOGS will be in da house!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> WE ARE WORKING WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS!
> 
> DAYS INN......
> 2640 S Second Street
> ...


I see you "TOPDOGS" Thanks for the support!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Less than 3 wks away and i finnally realized its on a sat.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Less than 3 wks away and i finnally realized its on a sat.


:dunno:u work on saturdays johnnie


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Here's the pre reg form..


T.T.T........


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

J RAIDER said:


> :dunno:u work on saturdays johnnie


Normally dont but for last few months i have been. Been lots a work lately. But we finally getting caught up. So i should be there.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Normally dont but for last few months i have been. Been lots a work lately. But we finally getting caught up. So i should be there.


Thanks for all the Support!!!!


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Thanks for all the Support!!!!


Da stinken lincoln b ready 4 dis great show:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lifes finst will be there to hop...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Thanks for all the Support!!!!



No problem. Thank you for bringing a show to fresno.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

E=Wire Wheel King;16030662]









WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE

THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS

$25.00 EA. TICKET

$100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS*

RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT THE W.W.K. BOOTH ONLY*










All tickets are to be sold on day of the show

Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.
 FRESNO BOUND HERE THEY ARE FOR THE WINNER OF THE RAFFLE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

C.R.E.A.M WILL B THERE! for sure I'm making it to this show


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

do we have to pre register our can we just pull up the day of the ? need some info


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Pre-reg is $20.00 dollars Day of SHOW is $30.00 Deadline for pre-reg is Oct 20 If you need pre-reg form you can email @ [email protected] For All Support.........


T.T.T...


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## The replacement (Aug 29, 2012)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> T.T.T...


I have a question not familar with the facility are we going to be able 
To put cars on jack stands with full display ? Thanks


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> T.T.T........


Will be there with all BOMBS


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Those xlace sure would look nice on my 65.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

johnnie65 said:


> Those xlace sure would look nice on my 65.



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:







:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Just recieved a call from the City of Fresno and they notified us that the water was unsafe at the Regional Sports Complex and we would have to move the show to another venue. The City of Fresno helped us out and are NEW location for our car show Saturday October 27th will now be held at Holmes Park 212 1st Street Fresno, CA 93702...also if you are in the Fresno area, turn your dial to Mega 97.9 for more info on the car show....Holmes Park is a better facility plus has plenty of parking for trailers....we are also being allowed to do some set up on that friday....if you have any more questions, please feel free to call Mark at 408-314-4686...we are sorry for the inconvenience, but the safety of our supporters is our number one concern and made the right moves to make sure this is a great family event for ALL to enjoy.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*ELITE will be there with "Stress Case"*


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> Just recieved a call from the City of Fresno and they notified us that the water was unsafe at the Regional Sports Complex and we would have to move the show to another venue. The City of Fresno helped us out and are NEW location for our car show Saturday October 27th will now be held at Holmes Park 212 1st Street Fresno, CA 93702...also if you are in the Fresno area, turn your dial to Mega 97.9 for more info on the car show....Holmes Park is a better facility plus has plenty of parking for trailers....we are also being allowed to do some set up on that friday....if you have any more questions, please feel free to call Mark at 408-314-4686...we are sorry for the inconvenience, but the safety of our supporters is our number one concern and made the right moves to make sure this is a great family event for ALL to enjoy.....


shoulda had it at the fresno fair grounds


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pass the wire....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

droppedltd said:


> View attachment 554259


Thanks C you guys Saturday!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

To the Effin Top


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Radio Advertisement,Press Below


View My Video


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Wire Wheel King said:


> Radio Advertisement,Press Below
> 
> View My Video


T.T.T....


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> T.T.T....


Is there gonna be a spot for jack stands or is it all grass?


----------



## sizzlin (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

estilo71merced said:


> Is there gonna be a spot for jack stands or is it all grass?


Yes.... limited space available did you pre-reg? Call me at 1-408-314-4686 ask for mark..


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE

THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS

$25.00 EA. TICKET

$100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS*

RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT THE W.W.K. BOOTH ONLY*










All tickets are to be sold on day of the show

Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.
 FRESNO BOUND HERE THEY ARE FOR THE WINNER OF THE RAFFLE


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


7 DAYS LEFT........


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

Wire Wheel King said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE
> 
> THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: NICE...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Categories For Impalas Magazine Fresno Super Custom Car Show!

30's Original
40's Original
50's Original-Street-Mild-Full
60-64 Original-Street-Mild-Full
65-69 Original-Street-Mild-Full
60-64 Convertible Original-Street-Mild-Full
65-69 Convertible Original-Street-Mild-Full
70's Street-Mild-Full
80's Street-Mild-Full
90's Street-Mild-Full
2000's Street-Mild-Custom
Luxury Street-Mild-Full
Hot Rod/ Muscle Car Street-Custom
Euro Street-Mild-Full
Import Street-Mild-Custom
Scion Street-Mild-Custom

*Truck's
50's & Below Original-Street-Mild-Custom
60's & Below Original-Street-Mild-Custom
2000's Street-Mild-Full
Full Size Suv Street-Mild-Full
Mini-Trucks Street-Mild-Custom
El Camino/Rancheno-Origianal-Street-Mild-Full

*BICYCLES
16" & Below Street-Mild-Full
20" Bike Street-Mild-Full
Beach Cruiser-Street-Custom
3- Wheel-Street-Mild-Full

*MOTORCYCLES
Full Size-Street-Custom-Designer-Mild-Full


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is the revised flyer for our car show October 27th in Fresno, California.... $500 cash prize for Best Of Show sponsored by N D N Joe..... A big thank you to Atomic from DTA Customs for the trophies....There is going to be set up friday... evening....Please call Mark at 408-314-4686 for any questions regarding the show.... Also, those requesting jack stand spots for cars, please call Mark due to a limited space of concrete areas....See everyone next week.....
See More


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry to Announce that the park will Not allow us to have a Car* Hop this year.... if you have any questions please call 408-314-4686.......


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

Sup homies these wheels will present at this weekend impalas mag show for a raffle to raise some $ for our falling members family. Our homie victor aka stiffy had recently past away from our Bay Area/ central coast Nokturnal car club ch. see you all at the show family much love and much appreciated.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Radio Advertisement,Press Below


View My Video


SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

C EVERYONE THERE


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

newstyle_64 said:


> C EVERYONE THERE


T.T.T


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

4 more days......


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

All tickets are to be sold on day of the show

Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.
 FRESNO BOUND HERE THEY ARE FOR THE WINNER OF THE RAFFLE


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT 

wish it was at a better park for the price to get in.

should be good


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hopefully grass to not soft from the rain we've been having. Unfortunatly i have to work, but got one of the other members to take my car.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Hopefully grass to not soft from the rain we've been having. Unfortunatly i have to work, but got one of the other members to take my car.


Just leaving the park the grass is dry..it's not soaked It should be All good Saturday!! Move-in Only Day of Show 6am-10:30


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HOLMES PAYGROUND LOOKIN GOOD WITH PLENTY OF ROOM...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Wire Wheel King said:


> Radio Advertisement,Press Below
> 
> 
> View My Video


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Damn the new basketball top looks good.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

We gonna be out there reppin


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Is the basketball court available for set up?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

1SEXY80 said:


> Is the basketball court available for set up?


We will be setting vendors and bikes up on the baskeball & using the parking lot of the gym for the cars to setup on jack stands.....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Unfortunatly that parking lot is a lil ways from the rest of park. Did they allow you guys to have whole park? Allow you to charge a enterance fee to get in as a spectator


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

can we take BBQ'S


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Unfortunatly that parking lot is a lil ways from the rest of park. Did they allow you guys to have whole park? Allow you to charge a enterance fee to get in as a spectator


Yes we have the whole park for the show.and yes there is a enterance fee walk-in is $15 dollars........


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

How many people get in w/ a car entry?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> How many people get in w/ a car entry?


The driver of the car plus 1...... any extra can be bought for $10 dollars kids 10 and under are free........


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Show is finally here. Too bad im going to be late. Have to work. But at least my car will be there. Hoping to be off at a decent time to make it over there before its over.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


Move-in is 6am-10:30am Day of Show Only...Showtime is from 12pm to 5 pm....


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Show is finally here. Too bad im going to be late. Have to work. But at least my car will be there. Hoping to be off at a decent time to make it over there before its over.


 johnny 
what's up


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey after the show let's all Cruz to the new sonic on Shaw? Cuz Imperials will be in da house...


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

*ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FROM L.A.,,SANTA MARIA,, AND NAPA WILL BE THERE,,,,,,,,,,,,ON OUR WAY RIGHT NOW,,TA'DOW*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

JohnnyGuam said:


> *ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FROM L.A.,,SANTA MARIA,, AND NAPA WILL BE THERE,,,,,,,,,,,,ON OUR WAY RIGHT NOW,,TA'DOW*


Everyone coming to the show.... drive safe and gates open @ 6am........


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

IT'S SHOW TIME FRESNO CLASSICS ON THERE WAY...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Post up pics


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

It's going to be a good show lots of nice rides n lot of heavy hitter's n it's a nice day out here....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WAS A GOOD SHOW GREAT WEATHER LOTS OF HEAVY HITTERS COOL PEOPLE...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

HAD A BLAST OUT AT IMPALAS MAGAZINE CAR SHOW A LOT OF NICE LOOKIN LOWRIDERS...POST PICS LATER


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

the209legend said:


> Hey after the show let's all Cruz to the new sonic on Shaw? Cuz Imperials will be in da house...


What's up pumpkin! Over here at work with my dad at the UC


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

PICS HOMIES !!:nicoderm:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Any pics?


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

=======================================WINNER======================================









THANKS TO ALL THE CUSTOMERS WHO STOPPED BY OUR BOOTH

WE WERE HAPPY TO SEE SO MANY WHEELS OUT THERE

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS WHO OWNS OUR WHEELS

AND ALL THE IMPALA C.C. CHAPTERS WITH SO MANY OF OUR WHEELS

THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

NEW STYLE had a great time and killed it at the show. Heavy Hitter took best of show..... good show impalas. Good seeing u again mark.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

HERE SUM PICS I TOOK AT DA IMPALAS MAGAZINE CAR SHOW...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

IM NOT A PHOTOGRAPHER
WITH A GOOD CAMERA BUT 
I SHARE MY PICS 4 U 2 VIEW


----------



## 4DATRUELOWRIDER$ (Jun 17, 2008)

johnnie65 said:


> Show is finally here. Too bad im going to be late. Have to work. But at least my car will be there. Hoping to be off at a decent time to make it over there before its over.



_wassup Johnnie..thought iwaz gunna b able to say wassup..seen your impala tho..nice AF'..PM me bro..


----------



## 4DATRUELOWRIDER$ (Jun 17, 2008)

_DAMN! Hadda good time @ da show it waz off da hook lot of nice ridez w/lotz of dedication put into it..nd @ my favorite park too..Holme$ Playground!!..Enjoyed every bit of da show can't wait till one day my cars in one..#NEVER.GIVE.UP..Nice ridez n attitudez out there..made my day.too bad there waznt a car hop..iwanted to see that..but ayy! It waz off da hook period!!_thankz


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME,,,IT WAS WELL WORTH THE DRIVE FROM L.A., SANTA MARIA, AND NAPA......HOPE IT GOES ON AGAIN NEXT YEAR, IF SO WE WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE AGAIN, MUCH LUV FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Any more pics ?


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

JohnnyGuam said:


> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME,,,IT WAS WELL WORTH THE DRIVE FROM L.A., SANTA MARIA, AND NAPA......HOPE IT GOES ON AGAIN NEXT YEAR, IF SO WE WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE AGAIN, MUCH LUV FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY


Nice seeing u johnny , glad u made it home safe


----------



## MR.66 (Nov 15, 2009)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME WITH ALL THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS!! AT THE SHOW!! THANKS! IMPALAS MAGAZINE FOR MAKEING IT HAPPEN! YOU GUYS DID A GOOD JOB!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!! THANKS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

cherry 64 said:


> Nice seeing u johnny , glad u made it home safe


THANX MY BROTHA,,,,IT WAS REALLY GOOD SEEIN U AS WELL, MUCH LUV TO TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, YA'LL WERE LOOKING REALLY GOOD AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY. HOPE TO SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE, TAKE CARE


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Any more pics ?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ got one of me?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

good show...will b there for the next one.lots of clean cars...thank God the weather was great


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> good show...will b there for the next one.lots of clean cars...thank God the weather was great


Saw your car bro as you were leaving. Looks really clean.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:C U NEXT YEAR


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

No more pics anyone??:dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd like to take this time and say thank you from the entire staff at Impalas Magazine and American Bombs to everyone that helped make our first Fresno Super Car Show a success....Without the vendors, exhibitors, entertainers, all the car clubs and individual riders, this could not have happened....Thank you for all those that even though we had an unexpected change in venue still came out to be a part of Impalas Magazine history....a special thank you to the Impalas Magazine crew, our car show crew, and Papa J.....

We are pleased to annouce that next year will be our first ever tour..... The Impalas Magazine and American Bombs 2013 Super Car Show Tour will begin in Fresno, have stops in San Diego and Santa Maria and will end with our very own Super Show in San Jose....There will be cash prizes for the best Impala and best bomb along with other categories to be announced at a later date....As we get more information regarding our tour, it will be posted immediately....We are really looking forward to next year and hope you all will be a part of it.....


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

Toro said:


> I'd like to take this time and say thank you from the entire staff at Impalas Magazine and American Bombs to everyone that helped make our first Fresno Super Car Show a success....Without the vendors, exhibitors, entertainers, all the car clubs and individual riders, this could not have happened....Thank you for all those that even though we had an unexpected change in venue still came out to be a part of Impalas Magazine history....a special thank you to the Impalas Magazine crew, our car show crew, and Papa J.....
> 
> We are pleased to annouce that next year will be our first ever tour..... The Impalas Magazine and American Bombs 2013 Super Car Show Tour will begin in Fresno, have stops in San Diego and Santa Maria and will end with our very own Super Show in San Jose....There will be cash prizes for the best Impala and best bomb along with other categories to be announced at a later date....As we get more information regarding our tour, it will be posted immediately....We are really looking forward to next year and hope you all will be a part of it.....


ON BEHALF OF FRESNO CLASSIC c.c. WE LIKE TO THANK IMPALAS MAGAZINE AND AMERICAN BOMBS AND BUDWEISER FOR BRINGING A CAR SHOW TO FRESNO CA... FRESNO CLASSICS c.c. ENJOYED DA DAY AND HAD A BLAST...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Toro said:


> I'd like to take this time and say thank you from the entire staff at Impalas Magazine and American Bombs to everyone that helped make our first Fresno Super Car Show a success....Without the vendors, exhibitors, entertainers, all the car clubs and individual riders, this could not have happened....Thank you for all those that even though we had an unexpected change in venue still came out to be a part of Impalas Magazine history....a special thank you to the Impalas Magazine crew, our car show crew, and Papa J.....
> 
> We are pleased to annouce that next year will be our first ever tour..... The Impalas Magazine and American Bombs 2013 Super Car Show Tour will begin in Fresno, have stops in San Diego and Santa Maria and will end with our very own Super Show in San Jose....There will be cash prizes for the best Impala and best bomb along with other categories to be announced at a later date....As we get more information regarding our tour, it will be posted immediately....We are really looking forward to next year and hope you all will be a part of it.....



Count blvd kings cc. We will be ready for fresno, but im sure you will have at least 3 or 4 chpt reppin in san jose. Thats for sure. Cant wait for next year. Congrats on the success and starting a tour!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Count blvd kings cc. We will be ready for fresno, but im sure you will have at least 3 or 4 chpt reppin in san jose. Thats for sure. Cant wait for next year. Congrats on the success and starting a tour!


Thanks Johnnie for all Support See you guys 
Soon.......


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll go to the San Diego show for sure.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

Toro said:


> View attachment 522610
> 
> 
> Time to mark those calendars and get ready for another car show brought to you by Impalas Magazine and American Bombs...
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------

